# Rubber mat for truck bed



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't know about aluminum but don't use rubber on a steel bed, it traps moisture and causes the deck to rust.


----------



## Fisher1871 (Oct 12, 2016)

Nealtw said:


> I don't know about aluminum but don't use rubber on a steel bed, it traps moisture and causes the deck to rust.


For sure. If I had a steel bed, I'd get the rhino skin/elephant skin spray in liner done. With aluminum, rusting isn't a concern. Just want to stop stuff from sliding around and give some protection to the bed.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Quarter inch thick conveyor belting has served well in 4 trucks from 1988 - 2016. It consists of 2 pieces with the factory edges centered. Slightly modified in length and fender well book matched cut outs from a 8' F-150 Ford bed to 2 - 8' Chevy's to the present 6.5 ft. bed of the Tundra. It's looking as if it'll see me to my grave. If it's free it's for me.:biggrin2:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

They are for sale online, custom fit for newer stuff or cut to fit for older stuff.


----------



## Fisher1871 (Oct 12, 2016)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Quarter inch thick conveyor belting has served well in 4 trucks from 1988 - 2016. It consists of 2 pieces with the factory edges centered. Slightly modified in length and fender well book matched cut outs from a 8' F-150 Ford bed to 2 - 8' Chevy's to the present 6.5 ft. bed of the Tundra. It's looking as if it'll see me to my grave. If it's free it's for me.:biggrin2:


My dad and uncles always had mining belt in the bed of their trucks. That stuff has gotten scarce though.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Fisher1871 said:


> My dad and uncles always had mining belt in the bed of their trucks. That stuff has gotten scarce though.


Since the grain embargo of 1980 it isn't nearly as common in the central US grain belt as once was.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

I’ve had a spray in liner in my last 2 trucks dating back the last 18 years. 
Wouldn’t have anything else. 
I don’t think a rubber mat would offer much dent protection for a aluminum bed. It would just keep things from sliding.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

$500 for that tough stuff spray on was money WELL spent.
Impermeable. For sliding, go to Home Depot and buy rolls of rubber floor carpeting. Cut as you wish. 

But, with sprayed bed liner, it won't rust under the mat, due to water collection.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If you can't find any conveyor belts.

Locate your area floor mat rental place, that rents those mats at the entryways of all the stores, post office, and many other public access buildings.

They have worn ones that are not fit to rent, but still usable, and they usually have to throw these out, they might let you buy one cheap, or even give them away. 


ED


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Do you have a Tractor Supply in your area?
They have stall mats, for horse stalls. They are 4' X 6'.
They are 3/4" thick. Very heavy rubber. About $40 each.
You can certainly cut them to fit and you won't find anything stronger to protect your bed.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm a big fan of spray-on liners but rubber would obviously be cheaper. I was going to mention stall mats but was beaten to the punch. Depending on where you are you might be able to find them used online. When we had the horse farm we had them in 6 stalls plus the alley and I think we only bought two or three new.


Edit - I did a quick check online and found a number of sites that deal in used belting. Perhaps there's one near you. I would think for the little your would need it would be a rounding error in their books.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I bought one for a trailer that I was using to put over the mesh bottom.
It worked fine but the mesh wasn't sturdy enough to keep it flat.
The only downside to these mats are they are very heavy. But once they are in place they stay.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

A friend with an F150 just got a 3/4” or so thick rubber type mat from Amazon. I might get one for mine. We both have plastic drop in factory liners and things slide around. Yes, your truck is aluminum.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a piece of horse trailer rubber mat that is about an inch thick, very heavy duty.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

On the farm we would do a serious stall cleaning about once a year. The best way I found to move the mats was by using a couple c-clamps as handles. Still heavy but at least you had something to grab.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have one of those truck "bed rugs" in my Toyota Tacoma long bed truck. Truck also has a roll up tonneau cover so I use this mostly as a big trunk as opposed to hauling heavy messy stuff and it works great. The rugs are really tough enough... like light duty indoor/outdoor carpet... and custom cut for your vehicle. And if you do a real messy "truck job" they come out easily for cleaning. Another benefit is that if any water gets in the bed the nap of the material keeps your cargo elevated enough to stay pretty dry. These might not be tough enough if you really haul a lot of heavy stuff like bricks and such but work great for most things.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

lenaitch said:


> The best way I found to move the mats was by using a couple c-clamps as handles.


Yep....been there, done that.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I went to Tractor Supply Saturday.
Right by the entrance, they had large sized about inch thick rubber mats. $31 each. That would have been ideal.
Just, as I said - water collection between bed and mat......


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> .
> 
> Just, as I said - water collection between bed and mat......


Those are the mats I referred to.
But as far as water collection?
Beds have holes in them...so do liners.
The bed ribs keep the mats elevated.
I do recommend waxing the bed first...and don't rub the wax off.
If the paint is in good shape on the bed rust won't be an issue.


----------

